# 12 year old Arabian critique [BIG pictures]



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If the peak of this mare's croup were farther forward.. I would really like her (and I am NOT an Arabian person). Her coupling is long and weak.. but she is nice otherwise.


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you! Is there a way to make the coupling less weak, or is it just going to be like that? And can you think of anything he might be good at doing? He looks very pretty when he moves, but he has bad balance on the lunge line and leans too far inside. My instructor says he collects himself really well though.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

They are not perfect photos for a good conformation critique but from what i can see he's a fairly well put together horse. i do agree with Elana that his point of croup should be farther forward, as it makes his hindquarters appear quite small & lean in comparison with the rest of his body.


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you! I will go out tomorrow and try to take some better pictures of him tomorrow. Can you think of any discipline or anything he'd be good at?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

get you an endurance saddle and ride the snot out of him, that looks like a nice sturdy endurance horse. How tall is he ? Some hill and speed work will get him in shape.


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

He is 14.2 - 14.3 hands. I actually do kind of want to do endurance. It sounds really fun! He's pretty fast too so maybe he'd be good at it. The palomino quarab in some of the pictures is faster though lol.


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh, and one conformation unrelated thing: he has white hairs in his coat. He is 12 years old and I didn't know if he was greying or what. Or if that's just how his coat is?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

nyaps said:


> Oh, and one conformation unrelated thing: he has white hairs in his coat. He is 12 years old and I didn't know if he was greying or what. Or if that's just how his coat is?


That's just how he is. If he was not going grey by now, he won't go grey. And he definitely isn't.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Go to AERC and click on the ride calander and see what rides are in your area, then go to the main website read the rule book and all the other info. A mentor in your area will help get you through a couple LD's (Limited Distance). An LD is usually 25 miles, while endurance is 50 and over. Most people use an LD to get a feel for the sport and the procedures as well as horse conditioning. I love that Arabian of yours. So many of them are the dainty looking show lines. Whats his pedigree ?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

He looks like a solid mount. If he were to go grey there would be he more than likely would be grey by now. When they are younger, you look for grey hairs over and around the eye. This usually will give you an inclination of them going grey.


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you! I have no idea what his pedigree is. His previous owner has lost the papers and is supposed to be requesting new ones. I know his registered name is LCA Diamond, but that's it. He doesn't seem dainty at all, haha. And, aside from one mishap, he seems to be very sane and well trained. I'm already in love with him! And I will def go to the AERC and look up all of that stuff. Endurance really seems like something I'd like to get into.


----------

